# What are we having for SuperBowl Sunday?



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

I am having Chilled shrimp w/ cocktailsauce and horseradish. I've got a bushel of Oysters on order for raw and grilling with same sauce and might bake a small turkey with stuffing Some sort of green salad. What are you all fixin?


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

SPAGETTI WITH MEATSAUSE GARLIC BREAD AND A TOSSED SALAD.AND OF COURSE PLENTY OF:beer:.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Pei, you can't go wrong*

wid dat lineup. Jest hopes the folks eats more turkey.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Brand, Just me and the old lady, And she has always been very cognizant of keeping a "firm" hold on any Oyster related issues. Watching the Pack take the wind out of Chicago right now. I hope at least it is a close game. Seems like the most electrifying are the wildcard round. By the time the get to Divisionals it becomes 2 tough teams, kicking the crap out of eachother and scoring about 17 between them. Looking forward to seeing if the Jets actually have the mouth to back it over the Steelers


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Brand, One additional note I have been scouring my cookbooks for another sleeper on your behalf. I have handwritten books from the deceased matriarchs in my lineage. Some pretty good stuff that you would never find anywhere else. Like i said, Lisbon from about 1850 or so and then to New Bedford Portuguese community at about 1915.I will send you a good one soon. Cheers and enjoy the games


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Best Oysters*



Peixaria said:


> I am having Chilled shrimp w/ cocktailsauce and horseradish. I've got a bushel of Oysters on order for raw and grilling with same sauce and might bake a small turkey with stuffing Some sort of green salad. What are you all fixin?


Best oysters I ever ate yet from down there! We usually stay down Christmas through New Years and go through four or five bushels! They were Ocracoke inlet oysters with those little sugar crabs in em wow!!! Wife was very sick this year and couldn't make it! Man we missed them oysters, eat a bunch for us!!! Go Pittsburgh


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

It is how the weather acts this weekend. I want to smoke some Butts or Brisket. Then put it in the freezer till Super Bowl Sunday. Won't have time to do it that weekend with all I have going on. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Sandflee, They are some damn good Salty Oysters from down there. Although the price continues to climb, Now at 60.00 a bushel for Ocock Oysters out of Buxton in particular places.
I got 2 bushels at Christmas for 45.00 each,and the bag harvested from Oregon Inlet,Rodanthe area was not nearly as good as the one I purchased going inland from the little fish house, on the edge of Columbia on 64 West. Apparently the main fish house down in Wanchese has good ones as well for 45.00


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*cheap!!!*

Man that's cheap! I bought a bushel on the eastern shore after a Goose hunt cost me $75!! They were decent nothing like down Hatteras way! I was paying between 35-45 last year depending on the person etc.. Talking about well I guess typing about it makes me hungry for em!!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Risky shrimp*

Sure would like to have about three puonds of Risky Bussiness shrimp!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Flee,*

those sugar crabs are the original softshells. I was pressed into service helping shuck oysters at a Shrine dinner one time by a buddy that was cooking and I was a guest. Got to noticing the fools was scrapping out the crabs. Got them to save them for me. Must have had 15 bushels of oysters to shuck. Well, that was the only time I ever got my fill of the softshells.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Brand is that right? I have been here almost 16 years and never knew that. Are the bitty crabs within the live oysters actually Soft Shells? Or are soft shells just a Jimmy phase as in molting This would be new info Old-Timer?Thanx Peix


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Soft Shell*

To my knowledge soft shells are males that are in between hard shell and growth stage to bigger size thus no hard shell yet. Right before that they are peelers.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Farming soft shells*

Some folks even farm soft shells. they have shedder pens. When the crab molts he is considered soft shell and his usefullness is over! He has become a highly regarded Soft Shell crab MMMMMMM !


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

To me they were. Just a crab that took up residence in an oyster shell as far as I know. But 10 times better than a softshell.


----------

